# MGG New Pygmy Marmoset BB OTT



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I needed to revisit the Pygmy Marmoset with a familiar shape but with the new compression tube attachment, also with the correct bands for BB's. 

The threaded inserts are 10-24. The tubes are amber 1/8" with a 2040 sleeve. 

The whole thing is made from 6 layers of 1/8" plywood, each one serving a different purpose. 

Here ya go!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

That's freaking cute! Totally awesome!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

PorkChopSling said:


> That's freaking cute! Totally awesome!


I have been shooting lots of BB's lately. Wanted to see if it would work with the new compression attachment. Turns out it works!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Less time tying on a band more time having fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

PorkChopSling said:


> Less time tying on a band more time having fun :thumbsup:


Except when you decide to make 7 of the same slingshot.....but that's still fun!


----------



## 45guy (Jan 15, 2014)

The big question... Are they for sale?


----------



## 45guy (Jan 15, 2014)

Wait wait wait..... These are killer, but........ Even though I am new here, I'm guessing you are gonna up it two levels, with a " Well I had some extra scrap wood laying around... and look what I made" ...... LOL :aahhhh:


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Those Are Some Cute Little Shooters You Got There! They Look Like The Perfect Carry Wherever You Go Slingshot! Very Nice Work As Always!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

45guy said:


> The big question... Are they for sale?


Very soon, I don't want to cluttering the home made section with sales threads. I'll post in the vendor area in the morning.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

45guy said:


> Wait wait wait..... These are killer, but........ Even though I am new here, I'm guessing you are gonna up it two levels, with a " Well I had some extra scrap wood laying around... and look what I made" ...... LOL :aahhhh:


Obviously!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

One of coolest slingshot of this year.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

e~shot said:


> One of coolest slingshot of this year.


It's only February!!


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

That is cool. I like the band attachment.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

This a cool looking sling shot!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's some more pics!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks cool man !


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

SO COOL!!


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

An other awesome one! Your slingshots are very nice!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice work!


----------

